# I feel milk I think



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok so Echo should be going into labor anytime.

Well yesterday and today when I pick her up I feel what feels like small boobs. Around all her nipples. Is this milk is this a sgn of her going into labor soon. She is not paising still eating there is a small amount of discharge from her nipples but nothing to worry about. 

Is this normal or does she need to go to the vet. One cat i fostered had this 2 days before she gave birth. But she moved homes the day she gave birth.

Spo should I be ready for her to go into labor or could this be a fluke. She will stop eating 24 hours befor right. I cant do her temp I dont have a thermometer. Well not for a cat but. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The most certain sign that a cat is going into labour in the very near future is that she "drops" the belly. Instead of pouting to the sides the belly will drop and hang down. This happens when the kittens are lining up in the uterues and get ready to start the journey out.

Good luck!


----------

